# Time to Calibrate:  WSM Stock Thermometer and Maverick Redi Chek



## burn-it (May 11, 2011)

Haven't tested my Maverick for about 8 months and wanted to get an idea of how accurate the stock therm is of my new WSM 22.5. So after 5 minutes in boiling water, the WSM stock therm held at 215 and both the the smoker and meat probes of the Maverick Redi-Chek held at 212.

Next step is to run the WSM and check the temps at the dome and at the top and bottom grate levels. 

Also, with 4 smokes under it's dome, the WSM is starting to build up a nice coating on the inside.

Smoke on my friends!


----------



## SmokinAl (May 12, 2011)

You are doing exactly what I did. When you know the variation of temps between the dome & each grate it makes smoking much easier. Also you will find that the WSM is a little hotter at the edge than it is in the middle. So the hottest spot is the outside edge of the top grate, and the coolest spot is the middle of the bottom grate. You will find the dome temp is closer to the middle of the bottom grate.


----------



## burn-it (May 12, 2011)

That's good to know.  One of the reasons I was checking the therms is that I could not understand how the dome temp was cooler than the top grate.
 


SmokinAl said:


> You are doing exactly what I did. When you know the variation of temps between the dome & each grate it makes smoking much easier. Also you will find that the WSM is a little hotter at the edge than it is in the middle. So the hottest spot is the outside edge of the top grate, *and the coolest spot is the middle of the bottom grate. You will find the dome temp is closer to the middle of the bottom grate. *


----------



## biaviian (May 12, 2011)

Great thread!  My WSM (18.5") will be delivered today so I too will be going through this process soon.  I plan on doing an empty burn then one with chicken or turkey legs and/or ABTs (something where temp spikes don't matter too much) if I am able to stabilize the temps during the empty burn.

I really appreciate the "heads-up" by Al.


----------



## burn-it (May 12, 2011)

Biaviian - If you haven't already, I highly recommend searching WSM and WSM mods.  There is a wealth of info from the good people here at SMF.  I have had mine a short time and continually find useful info.


----------



## biaviian (May 12, 2011)

Oh I've been doing research on it for the past few months but I appreciate the heads-up!  I just never thought to check the factory thermometer (nor did I know it was removable s I haven't seen a WSM in person yet).


----------



## fpnmf (May 12, 2011)

The Weber dome temp gauge is fairly close on my new WSM.

I also use the redi chek.

Did the top grate mod so it rides nice and comfy now.

After 5 smokes and break in the thing has a nice coating inside.

I am way thrilled with this smoker.

  Craig


----------



## burn-it (May 12, 2011)

I am always nervous buying something I can't put my hands on but am very happy with the WSM.  I'm sure you will be too.  On my last smoke I used the clay pot mod. The tri-tip came out moist and tender.
 


Biaviian said:


> Oh I've been doing research on it for the past few months but I appreciate the heads-up!  I just never thought to check the factory thermometer (nor did I know it was removable s I haven't seen a WSM in person yet).


----------



## realtorterry (May 12, 2011)

I hope to be getting my WSM this weekend. Theses are good things to know!!! GREAT JOB!


----------



## biaviian (May 12, 2011)

Burn-It said:


> I am always nervous buying something I can't put my hands on but am very happy with the WSM.  I'm sure you will be too.  On my last smoke I used the clay pot mod. The tri-tip came out moist and tender.


As am I but that is how I have purchased all of my smokers.  First I researched each one on this site for weeks to months and then finally decided it was solid enough for a purchase.  So far I haven't been let down and I can't imagine I will be after this purchase.  Mine just arrived but I have to keep myself from putting it together until next week.  That is when I start my move to my new house so it will be easier to move in the box.


----------



## jirodriguez (May 12, 2011)

Also doing the lamp  parts eyelets is a great mod for getting your probes into the WSM, especially since they are large enough to get 2 or 3 probes through each eyelet. A lot of times I have all my meat on the bottom rack and side dishes on the top rack. So being able to get all my probes through the bottom eyelet is nice.


----------



## burn-it (May 13, 2011)

I'm handy but don't do a lot of work on metal.  How do you get the hole started so not to scratch up the finish?
 


JIRodriguez said:


> Also doing the lamp  parts eyelets is a great mod for getting your probes into the WSM, especially since they are large enough to get 2 or 3 probes through each eyelet. A lot of times I have all my meat on the bottom rack and side dishes on the top rack. So being able to get all my probes through the bottom eyelet is nice.


----------



## biaviian (May 13, 2011)

Others may have better tips (besides having a great bit and a steady hand) but you can always use a piece of masking tape.  That will help protect the surface as you drill.


----------



## jirodriguez (May 13, 2011)

Burn-It said:


> I'm handy but don't do a lot of work on metal.  How do you get the hole started so not to scratch up the finish?


Here is a link to the post I mad about doing the mods. About the 2nd paragraph down I describe how I did the drilling. Like Biaviian said put some tape over the area you want to drill, and then give it tap with a center punch (or the tip of a phillips screw driver or a nail). The idea is to create a tiny dimple in the surface that keeps the drill bit from wandering. Also if you have some 3-in1 oil or any oil for that matter, use it as a cutting fluid to help keep the bit lubricated. Keep the drill at a med. slow speed and take you time.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/94076/wsm-mods


----------

